
Your Apple Watch can now open your hotel room door at over 100 Starwood Hotels - prostoalex
http://9to5mac.com/2015/04/24/apple-watch-hotel-room-key/
======
ocfx
You've been able to do this with a phone for a while now as well.

------
diminoten
Yes, but can someone else's Apple Watch also my hotel room door?

